# Homer Alaska land trade



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

We have a lot in Homer, Alaska that we are looking to trade for another piece of land in Alaska. We'd like some land that is located outside of a tax area. We would consider most offers, either on or off the road system (off-grid is preferable, but not a requirement). We own the lot free & clear. This years taxes were $200.00; the appraisal is $17,700.00.
You can contact us at frontierfreedomforum @gmail dot com

Thanks,

Chuck and Jenny


----------

